# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.5 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.5 is out!  *We  have added a lot of new features and support for Samsung Galaxy Nexus,  Samsung Galaxy S3 Duos, Samsung Galaxy Core Prime, LG G Vista, LG G4!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.0.5 Release Notes:*🐙  Added following features for work with eMMC:*  *Read/Write/Erase eMMC Boot area partition 1* *Read/Write/Erase eMMC Boot area partition 2* *Added output of detailed information about eMMC chip into the software log (CID, CSD, EXTCSD Info)* *Added auto-backup of EXT_CSD data during the “Connect” operation into "EXT_CSD Backups" folder**🐙  Uploaded "Boot area partition 1" dumps/files for the following models into the Support Area:*  *Samsung GT-I9300* *Samsung GT-N7108* *LG D335**🐙  Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *Samsung GT-I9250* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I9300I* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G360G* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG D631* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG H815* - added Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙  Updated  help and pinouts in Smart Repair Files for the following model (please  uninstall old SRF file, download and install new one):*  *LG LS996**🐙  Added software logs auto-backup into the "Logs" folder**🐙   Fixed problem with displaying Unicode characters in software log**🐙   Fixed issue with incorrect flash chip size detection (when flash chip size is less than 4GB)**🐙   Improved option to continue read into the same file from the moment of interruption, then “Read” operation was not completed** (software was closed or stopped responding, PC suddenly shuts down, etc.)**🐙  Improved software stability**🐙   Some GUI changes**🐙   All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

